# Como Fabricar Sencillo convertidor de señales de video digital  analogo?



## katire51 (Ene 24, 2009)

hola saludos a todos soy nuevo por este foro,

pues poseo una consola de video juegos que se le daño un integrado (dreamcast), el integrado es el sega 315-6258, investigando encontre esta información adicional del integrado, (custom ASIC (QFP56)),
bueno segui con mi investigacion y descubri que existen dac adc conversores... y multiplexores (todabia no domino bien su funcionamiento), que son para convertin señales digitales a analogicas... 

en realidad quiero fabricar un dac yo mismo de ser posible a base de trnsistores y resistencias y demas componentes, para pasar de digital a analogico quiero probar si sirve un convertidor de D>A.. ¿y para que? pues para estar seguro de que servira un dac o multiplexor y adaptarle otro equivalente... he leido el datasheet de estos MSM5259, MX7839, y este que es un multiplexor HCF4052B,  supongo que le puedo adadtar uno... este un sencillo diagrama que hice:


bueno gracias al que pueda ayudarme y al que no tambien  

saludos!


----------



## Randy (Ene 30, 2009)

Que tal...

el hecho de que seas nuevo en el foro no nos  dice nada....(solo como comentario, a tu comentario)

Asi pueden pasar 3 años para la primera respuesta, y algunas veces te daran respuestas que no corresponden a lo  que tu preguntaste, pero en fin.

un convertidor de digital a analogico, no son mas que un puñado de resistencias de valores especificos de acuerdo al numero de bits y a los valores que necesitas(busca: amplificador sumador), esto, si trabajas en paralelo...

si, se supone debe llevar un OPAMP, pero realmente su trabajo no es critico

de ser asi seria muy facil armar y diseñar un DAC

desgraciadamente no creo que trabaje asi el integrado que se quemo.

si mis supocisiones son correctas debe trabajar en serie, por lo que se complica el asunto.

en este momento no recuerdo la matricula de un DAC o ADC, que trabaja en serie,pero deja checho y te la mando en cas de que sea lo que un DAC

Honestamente no lei todo lo que escribiste por que por alguna extraña razon no entiendo lo que tratas de decir.
(una disculpa si te ofendi)

para generar graficos de blanco y negro se puede hacer con un uC(microcrontrolador), aqui en el foro hay un tema sobre eso.(con un PIC, para ser precisos)


"gracias al que pueda ayudarme?" y al que no, no?

disculpa pero soy muy fijado en detalles de escritura.

espero haberte ayudado o al menos a no confundirte mas.

Suerte


----------



## katire51 (Ene 30, 2009)

hola Randy 
Bueno me disculpo por todas las cosas malas que escribi o que se pueden interpretar mal (ahora edito el mensaje), y no me ofendes para nada,... cuando escribi el mensaje estaba muy pendiente de tratar de darme entender sin hacer pensar nada malo, ya que lo que busco es ayuda. 

y eso que comentas de mi mensaje tienes razon, me di cuenta de mis errores al escribir, que tratare de no volvere a cometer.(gracias por fijarte y tomarte la molestia de comentar sobre eso porque sino yo hubiese cometido esos errores otras veces), 

y hacerca de mi problema, si me ayudaste, por lo menos ya se por donde empezar, voy a buscar como funciona un DAC que trabaje en serie para enterder su funcionamiento... y tambien el PIC que mencionas... (no busco repararlo solo por repararlo, quiero entender el funcionamiento).

de verdad disculpame y gracias por tu respuesta.


----------

